# CC permit application Pennsylvania



## monteman (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm applying for a consealed carry permit in Pennsylvania. I need two reference people on my application. I'm just wondering who you all have put on your applications? You're not allowed to have family members. I'm a dad that works almost 60 hours a week. I don't exactly have time for friends. I'm at a total loss for who to put on my application. I've had it all filled out for almost 6 months now, except for the references. Any insight is very helpful. thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

See my reply to your other, duplicate post.

(Generally, one post on one subject is the normal mode. We all see new posts.)


----------

